# seeking employment openings in UAE.



## ZACHARIOUS (Jul 3, 2007)

I am a lawyer seeking career openings in UAE.Can anyone recommend any good employment agencies please to help on my job search.


Thank you.


----------



## dharvesh (Sep 26, 2008)

*jobs*

I am a lawyer seeking career openings in UAE.Can anyone recommend any good employment agencies please to help on my job search.
__________
Dharvesh


----------



## dharvesh (Sep 26, 2008)

It is very good to use in life.
_____________
dharvesh


----------



## crazymazy1980 (Aug 2, 2008)

dharvesh said:


> I am a lawyer seeking career openings in UAE.Can anyone recommend any good employment agencies please to help on my job search.
> __________
> Dharvesh


I'm not in the legal profession myself but I know from friends it is a very wide-ranging field. I know people in Agricultural Law and then on the opposite end of the spectrum Corporate Law.

Please expand and tell us more about what you're looking for, your background, years of experience and specifically the country you are a lawyer in and I am sure someone will be better able to answer your query.

HTH


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

A lot of us have used recruitment agencies to find jobs. I know I did! As has already been said in so many posts before, google is your best friend. You need to make use of it in order to find recruitment agents specialising in your field - that's how I found the agent that got me a job.

If you are serious about moving out here, please do the research. There are loads of law firms here and google would bring up a lot information for you - probably a lot more than you even need!!!


----------

